# Best HGVC in San Diego, CA area?



## Cool_beans00 (Apr 23, 2013)

Grand Pacific Marbrisa
Grand Pacific Palisades 
Carlsbad Seapoint

I'm planning a birthday getaway for my fiance and I to San Diego.  I just wanted to get the opinions of people here that have been to the San Diego HGVC resorts.

I'm thinking about taking her to the Wild animal park in escondido and perhaps a horseback ride also in esocondido.  Maybe Lego land.  We'll have a car so getting around shouldn't be a problem.

thanks in advance!


----------



## presley (Apr 23, 2013)

Cool_beans00 said:


> Grand Pacific MarbrisaNewest and still has construction going on.  Nice things about it is the Sheraton in the middle of the property has a nice bar and grille and a great spa.  Marbrisa's new pool area also has an outdoor bar.  Has a private back entrance to Legoland
> 
> Grand Pacific Palisades Great resort has a restaurant/pub onsite. They just added a tour of Karl Strauss (onsite) as one of the regular activities.  Rooms are undergoing renovations right now.  They have a free shuttle that will drive you to the front of legoland or you can just walk.
> 
> Carlsbad Seapointe My favorite of the 3 because it has a great sunset view and the ocean is across the street.  The downside is that if you get hungry, you need to drive.  No food within the property with the exception of vending machines.  Lots of activities throughout the week  You will hear the train going by several times each day.



I do own all 3 and they have the best beds I've ever slept in.  Those 3 resorts won all 3 awards for going green.  As a result, the lights take a moment to warm up.  They will shut off when you leave a room, too.


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 23, 2013)

presley said:


> I do own all 3 and they have the best beds I've ever slept in.  Those 3 resorts won all 3 awards for going green.  As a result, the lights take a moment to warm up.  They will shut off when you leave a room, too.



I just picked up my new Seapointe owner's bed yesterday. 

Slept on it last night.


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 23, 2013)

An important question is when?

Seapointe is right on the coast highway and late Spring, early Summer it can be foggy.

Of course the other two are only another mile inland but sometimes that an make a difference.

I like Seapointe the best but that's the only one I own.

For a short getaway, you could also consider Carlsbad Inn. It's not HGVC but is managed by the same group. Right in downtown Carlsbad and staggering distance to a lot of great places to eat and drink.


----------



## piyooshj (Apr 23, 2013)

I am planning a trip to Carlsbad in Dec (Christmas week). I was wondering fo that week which will be best resort. We plan to stay mostly indoors and enjoy the facilities of the resort (family of 4 with 2 young kids 5 and 2). Also we plan to stay for a week and don't mind cooking. Thanks for the suggestions/help.


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 23, 2013)

piyooshj said:


> I am planning a trip to Carlsbad in Dec (Christmas week). I was wondering fo that week which will be best resort. We plan to stay mostly indoors and enjoy the facilities of the resort (family of 4 with 2 young kids 5 and 2). Thanks for the help.



Palisades is great for kids. Legoland is just over the fence!


----------



## PassionForTravel (Apr 23, 2013)

Just went up there last weekend and did a self tour of all three properties. Sea point was our favorite but we weren't thinking of kids. Palasaides was great for kids lots of things to do, great play area by the pool and also one on the lawn. 

To me there were a few problems with marbrisa, there are two sections the completed section, its pool seemed kind of small and walking around that section felt a little cramped. Then there is an adjacent area with three buildings overlooked legoland and if I got stuck in one of those buildings it would drive me up a wall because you can here the music and noise from the rides continually. 

Finally the new section is on the other side of the sheraton, you kind of have to drive there, its a little weird having it split up like that. This is were I would want to stay but there is only has one building right now. They have broken ground on a second building.  The pool is finished and really nice. Once the new section is finished I think it will be a great resort. But for me the risk of getting stuck in the older section especially one of those 3 buildings is to great to risk so I will probably be canceling my Labor Day reservation.

Ian


----------



## presley (Apr 23, 2013)

PassionForTravel said:


> To me there were a few problems with marbrisa, there are two sections the completed section, its pool seemed kind of small and walking around that section felt a little cramped. Then there is an adjacent area with three buildings overlooked legoland and if I got stuck in one of those buildings it would drive me up a wall because you can here the music and noise from the rides continually.



I've stayed in those buildings twice.  I couldn't hear the Legoland noises from inside my unit when the door was closed.  Those are the "plus" units that cost more points.  So, if you booked a standard, you might save yourself.  Plus, the "concierge" will call you about a week before your stay to ask about your room preferences and see if you'd like to attend an owner's update.  

I actually had a summer weekend booked at Marbrisa that I canceled after my last stay.  I don't like the resort being chopped up.  And, when staying in the 3 buildings that you mentioned, it isn't easy or convenient to get either of the pools.  The place is just odd.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Apr 23, 2013)

Presley,

That good info but probably bad news for me. We are booked in a studio plus, it was all that was available for that weekend, so my odds of getting into those buildings just went up. So I'll probably end up canceling.

Thank you

Ian


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 24, 2013)

I've stayed at Palisades and MarBrisa. Drove by Seapointe. We love Legoland and the beach. Of the three I would say Palisades for a family, Seapointe for a couple.


----------



## Ron98GT (Apr 24, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## piyooshj (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks all. 

Marbrisa studio plus has 2-ovens so basically once can cook. For palisades and seapointe do I need to book one bedroom in order to be able to cook. Our kids are so small in a new place we've seen a studio works as best as a 1BR.


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 24, 2013)

Everywhere I've seen occupancy is supposed to be 2 people for a studio. If you're cramming in more, even if the kids are small and young, you're putting your family as well as other people staying at the resort in danger. Those occupancy limits are for fire safety reasons and should be obeyed.


----------



## holdaer (Apr 24, 2013)

VegasBella said:


> Everywhere I've seen occupancy is supposed to be 2 people for a studio. If you're cramming in more, even if the kids are small and young, you're putting your family as well as other people staying at the resort in danger. Those occupancy limits are for fire safety reasons and should be obeyed.





Studio occupancy at Marbrisa is up to 4.  I checked the RCI revervation system through HGVC.  The HGVC Revolution website is filled with errors.  You can always call HGVC to confirm, but I believe you'll be fine up to 4.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Apr 24, 2013)

piyooshj,

I don't believe that seapointe and palisades have studios.

Ian


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 24, 2013)

PassionForTravel said:


> piyooshj,
> 
> I don't believe that seapointe and palisades have studios.
> 
> Ian



Seapointe is all 1br and 2br plus units


----------



## mhoutsma (Apr 24, 2013)

*Seapointe last month*

My family stayed at Seapointe last month and absolutely loved it, and I am pretty sure we did not have one of the updated units.  Our deck overlooked the ocean, the staff was super nice and friendly, and I think it was one of the best places I have ever stayed.  If you are interested in going to the beach or just overlooking the ocean that would be my choice.


----------



## dboyersf (Apr 25, 2013)

*Grand Pacific Last Week*

We stayed at Grand Pacific Palisades last week for the first time - really liked the resort, and bought into the HGVC idea hook, line and sinker (but fortunately rescinded in time so won't be buying at full price!)

It was unusually cold for San Diego, so sadly didn't get to spend time in pools there - great for kids and adult pool is nice too.  Very convenient location to LegoLand (we walked easily), the restaurant onsite is good, and the Premium Outlets/Starbucks are a 2 minute drive away if needed.  They're  renovating the rooms, and will be complete by summer I believe. 

We checked out the HGVC  resorts for future visits.  The new section of Marbrisa seemed too isolated and strangely laid out for us, although it's pretty and the pool is beautiful.   The beach is a big plus for Seapointe assuming it's warm enough.  Overall, I would choose to go back to GPP as a first choice with the kids...


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 25, 2013)

holdaer said:


> Studio occupancy at Marbrisa is up to 4.  I checked the RCI revervation system through HGVC.  The HGVC Revolution website is filled with errors.  You can always call HGVC to confirm, but I believe you'll be fine up to 4.



You're right. They have the floorplans on their website and I can see that if the sofa pulls out then a studio sleep 4. Good to know!

We stayed in a one bedroom unit at MarBrisa. It was our first time at Legoland and the resort is absolutely perfect for visiting Legoland!


----------



## piyooshj (Apr 25, 2013)

VegasBella said:


> Everywhere I've seen occupancy is supposed to be 2 people for a studio. If you're cramming in more, even if the kids are small and young, you're putting your family as well as other people staying at the resort in danger. Those occupancy limits are for fire safety reasons and should be obeyed.



VegasBella as others have pointed out, studios at Marbrisa is an exception their published occupancy is 4 and has a 2 burner in kitchen. Point requirements are hence a little higher than regular studio. Hope this helps.


----------



## deannak (Apr 28, 2013)

We're doing 3 nights at Palisades starting tomorrow, and I hope the flower fields are still in bloom.  They were gorgeous a couple of weeks ago!  It's quite spectacular if you get a view over the flower fields out towards the ocean.

Unfortunately, last winter we ended up at Palisades for a week during "fertilizer season".  It's not so great looking out over muddy fields with that special aroma wafting in!


----------

